

What's the best way to get testers for a new iOS app? - Meshuggah5150

Hi everyone,<p>My team and I are launching our first iOS app.  It&#x27;s a math keyboard that can be used to typeset pretty much any type of equation, which can then be shared through most native apps as an image.  Would love to get some ideas on how to recruit a few testers.<p>I know product hunt is a nice place to start.  Any other ideas?
======
iqonik
You could give [http://www.usertesting.com/](http://www.usertesting.com/) a
try. I have used it for web apps and been very happy.

------
1arity
Step 1. Walk into a University.

Step 2. Enter the mathematics department.

Step 3. Talk to anyone you see, especially anyone in front of a blackboard
writing equations, and ask them to Try your keyboard.

Forget product hunt. Forget online.

Hit the streets!

Rinse and repeat. Also try : Physics, Statistics, Biology, Chemistry ( avoid
CompSci since there will be too many time wasting questions from "app experts"
and people who want to "help you out". Ignore. )

You will have so much info by the end of this. Take a friend, and video or
tape record what you can. At the very least, have your friend take notes.
Deconstruct at the end of the day. Rinse and repeat.

~~~
morey
I think he got a good point and if you are talking in person you can see the
reaction to your product "live" and really capture the experience of your
tester.

